# Looking to move



## lindascott (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to move over to Egypt in the next few years but would like some help as to what i need etc. I am a beauty therapist and would like to start a business, preferable in Luxor. I also have 2 children of school ages so schools is a high priority, can anyone help please.
Thanks Linda x


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lindascott said:


> Hi, I am looking to move over to Egypt in the next few years but would like some help as to what i need etc. I am a beauty therapist and would like to start a business, preferable in Luxor. I also have 2 children of school ages so schools is a high priority, can anyone help please.
> Thanks Linda x


I'm not sure there's anyone in the forum living in Luxor. Have you been there before?why Luxor?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

lindascott said:


> Hi, I am looking to move over to Egypt in the next few years but would like some help as to what i need etc. I am a beauty therapist and would like to start a business, preferable in Luxor. I also have 2 children of school ages so schools is a high priority, can anyone help please.
> Thanks Linda x


That's a very long way off

You might find it a very competitive market and you need to jump through a few hoops, work permits as well for non skilled labour are held back at the moment so if you are coming here to find work rather than open a business you will be snookered

Everyone needs a dream but to be honest I think you might be destined to doom

Maybe just try and marry a rich educated Egyptian (without brown teeth)


----------



## lindascott (May 8, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I'm not sure there's anyone in the forum living in Luxor. Have you been there before?why Luxor?


Hi, I have been to Luxor before and love it but intend to visit other areas, ie, Sharm etc before I make my finally decision.


----------



## lindascott (May 8, 2011)

Horus said:


> That's a very long way off
> 
> You might find it a very competitive market and you need to jump through a few hoops, work permits as well for non skilled labour are held back at the moment so if you are coming here to find work rather than open a business you will be snookered
> 
> ...


Hi, I want to open a business not work for anyone and have no intention of getting maried lol. I agree it is a dream but have every intention of making it happen.


----------

